# Fenix Holsters - a little bit of a rant



## Illumination (Sep 2, 2007)

I used to hate Fenix lights. Now I really like them. As someone (forgot who) on this forum wisely said, most of the people who trash Fenix lights have never used them.

That said, I HATE their holsters. Why can't they put a little flap over them so the light can't fall out?

Since Fenix has become so much of a trend setter (also responsible for the annoying strobe and flash popularity), now almost all of the modern led lights come with the same type of holster. Yuck!

I think the early Fenix holsters had flaps but the new ones don't. Did they do that to save a few cents or do other people actually prefer holsters without flaps?


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been in attics, crawlspaces and everywhere in between with an L1T in its stock holster and it has never come close to falling out. Plus, without a flap, it's easier to get it out. I bought 3 extra cases from fenix-store.com thinking I'd have to replace it every few months, or so. Well, after more than a year, the stock case is going strong, it's just a little dirty.


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 2, 2007)

I never intended to use the holster that came with my L2D-CE. I don't want to look like the guy with a bunch of stuff on his belt and headset stuck in his ear, but still wanted a way to carry it around with me everywhere I go. So, the pocket clip was the only way that I saw that I could do this. Looking around I didn't see any pocket clips for my L2D-CE, so, I made one my self. The link's in my signature. What I'm saying is not to make a pocket clip for yourself or buy a pre-made one, but fix something up for yourself to fit your needs. If you don't want to modify the holster that came with it; I sure there's a holster out there that would fit your fenix.


----------



## Any Cal. (Sep 2, 2007)

Jamison, I had missed that thread, but I like the approach. Thanks for the effort.

Illum, I figure the Fenix lights fit a pocket so well, there is not a lot of reason for a holster. I do use one for the P3D sometimes, however.


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 2, 2007)

Any Cal. said:


> Jamison, I had missed that thread, but I like the approach. Thanks for the effort.
> 
> Illum, I figure the Fenix lights fit a pocket so well, there is not a lot of reason for a holster. I do use one for the P3D sometimes, however.


I'm glade you like it. When you have the tablecloth clamps cut and shaped the way you want, they really do make for a great and inexpensive DIY pocket clip. I still don't know why fenix hasn't come out with a pocket clip for their larger AA and 123 based lights. They're not large by any means and could easily be pocketed. As I've said before I don't like the look of having stuff hanging from my belt. I keep all my EDC stuff in both my right and left pocket. My keys and multi-tool are in the left and wallet, cellphone, pocket knife and L2D-CE (both attached side-by-side at the top of the pocket with pocket clip in the right. Everything I need and nothing I don't (though that debatable) all in easy reach and no need for anything but the two pockets on a pair of jeans or khakis.


----------



## NA8 (Sep 2, 2007)

If you skin your fenix with a length of bicycle inner tube, I'm pretty sure it won't be falling out. I have a hard time getting mine in.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> I never intended to use the holster that came with my L2D-CE. I don't want to look like the guy with a bunch of stuff on his belt and headset stuck in his ear, but still wanted a way to carry it around with me everywhere I go. So, the pocket clip was the only way that I saw that I could do this. Looking around I didn't see any pocket clips for my L2D-CE, so, I made one my self. The link's in my signature. What I'm saying is not to make a pocket clip for yourself or buy a pre-made one, but fix something up for yourself to fit your needs. If you don't want to modify the holster that came with it; I sure there's a holster out there that would fit your fenix.


 
Speaking of clips.... the River Rock 1 watt, 1AA model (Made by Nuwai for RR) clearly shows that it would be no problem to put a wrap-around clip on a Fenix light. This is blatantly obvious when you look at the light. I can tell you from experience that Nuwai wrap-around clips work very well.


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 2, 2007)

Gee, I LIKE Fenix holsters. I carry an L2T V2.0 now, and in my job, I probably draw it 20+ times a day, working on the inside of various machines. I like the one-handed draw and return, without having to hold a flap open. The L2T is long enough, and held so firmly that I can't imagine it falling out.I like the slim, elegant look of this holster,too. Before this one, I carried a D-Mini, and while I liked the side pouch for carrying extra batteries, the velcro soon wore out on the flap, and won't stay shut now (still, the light never fell out). On close examination, most of the velcro "hooks" appear to have broken off.


----------



## crislight01 (Sep 2, 2007)

funny , my fenix holster works good on my L2D cE, doesnt need a flap, the light is very tight in it.


----------



## TCW 60 (Sep 2, 2007)

First I saw the holster I would't trust it. But now my L1T is sitting on my duty belt and it works.


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 2, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Speaking of clips.... the River Rock 1 watt, 1AA model (Made by Nuwai for RR) clearly shows that it would be no problem to put a wrap-around clip on a Fenix light. This is blatantly obvious when you look at the light. I can tell you from experience that Nuwai wrap-around clips work very well.


I have one of rayovac's 1 watt 2AA sportsman "xtreme". It came with a wrap around clip; one that bent up for about a centimeter and then back down and finally, near the end, bent outward slightly to make sliding over the pocket easier. I tried using the clip and even posted about it working in a thread I started asking about compatible pocket clips for fenix lights. It fits and will work, but after using it for a few days I took it off and decided to make my own. Using my spyderco centofante's clip as the goal I was working for; I started tinkering. Unlike the clip that was coming off I wanted something that was easier to get on yet just as secure. I wanted something that wouldn't stop and resist pocketing because of it's design. Anyway, I have no doubts that wrap-around clips work and work fine, but the one I got with my rayovac, while it does work, just doesn't cut IMO. I think that if it bent downward from the point it was fixed to the light and not up and then back down it would work much better. I also think that if it had a little bit more mass and that would also be beneficial.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> I have one of rayovac's 1 watt 2AA sportsman "xtreme". It came with a wrap around clip; one that bent up for about a centimeter and then back down and finally, near the end, bent outward slightly to make sliding over the pocket easier. I tried using the clip and even posted about it working in a thread I started asking about compatible pocket clips for fenix lights. It fits and will work, but after using it for a few days I took it off and decided to make my own. Using my spyderco centofante's clip as the goal I was working for; I started tinkering. Unlike the clip that was coming off I wanted something that was easier to get on yet just as secure....


 
I have the same light. Been EDCing it for the last few weeks. Never had a problem with the clip. It's tighter than any of the short clips on my Surefire lights.


----------



## democopy (Sep 2, 2007)

Anothor vote for the Fenix holsters, I've carried one now for 8 months, washed it once and looks brand new.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 2, 2007)

Boy I am outnumbered! I guess Fenix did their market research! People do seem to prefer the open tops.

I guess I should just look for a Ripoffs BL or CO 137...I think that is the right size.


----------



## KuoH (Sep 3, 2007)

It may not be as much about preference as it is about having a choice. My first couple of Fenix lights came with flap holsters, and I'm still using one of those to EDC the L1D. The open top holsters that came with the newer lights are still sitting in the boxes or have been given away. Given the choice, I'd take the flap holster. Some people have said that they haven't had any problems with the open tops or clips, but it's not impossible to lose a light, especially with the single cells.

KuoH



Illumination said:


> Boy I am outnumbered! I guess Fenix did their market research! People do seem to prefer the open tops.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with Illumination's complaint. I used my P3D and P2D for two solid weeks diving in the sand, jumping over various crap, and abusing my lights in their holsters for two solid weeks in Camp Grayling, Mi. for annual training with the Army National Guard.

I would like to know what the in @#$& you do that would make you want a "better holster" and one with a flap. I was VERY cautious and stuck in disbelief before I went and even for the first few days at annual training, but after jumping out of a Black Hawk during a quick-insertion training carrying my M16 and Nikon D1X digital camera (I'm a photojournalist - and I do everyone else's job to do mine) with no empty hand to support my Fenix from falling out, I was appalled to see it still residing in its stock holster.

So, this would lead me to conclude that you again have fallen into the same trap of not testing out of product before you've commented. What I ask, have you done that it has fallen out? You'd have to be hanging in a cave with bats upside down or skydiving... if not one of those, I think you're pretty much safe.

Regards,
Ryan

P.S. My comment is aimed at the "My Fenix is going to fall out" argument and lends no additional thought to personal preference on protecting the light or what-have-you. That is a different story, and one that most people are also pretty safe on...


----------



## Illumination (Sep 3, 2007)

FliGuyRyan said:


> I would like to know what the in @#$& you do that would make you want a "better holster" and one with a flap.



Please calm down...I have already conceded (post 14) that most people prefer (or are at least ok with) the open top holsters. 

That said, the same holster with a top flap would clearly better prevent a light from falling out than the same holster without the flap. I would prefer to pay the extra 50 cents and carry the extra 10 grams to have faith that the light absolutely won't come out. 



FliGuyRyan said:


> What I ask, have you done that it has fallen out?



I never said that a light did come out while I was using the holster - the holsters are pretty well made. But I never want to be in the back country at night, reach for my light and realize it has slipped out. It's not likely, but it is possible. That's all.



FliGuyRyan said:


> So, this would lead me to conclude that you again have fallen into the same trap of not testing out of product before you've commented.



Well, nope. I have several Fenix lights and will buy more in the future. Like them all, but not the holsters.


----------



## WadeF (Sep 3, 2007)

My only compliant with the Fenix holsters is the durability. My P1D-CE's holster had some elastic band freying, and my P2D's holster pretty much failed as the elastic came unstitched from the holster material which would allow the light to easily slip out. I just stitched it back up with some heavy thread. I would like to see Fenix switch to a heavier thread and make sure their stitches are strong and locked in place. 

Other than that I haven't had any issues with my Fenix lights falling out of their holsters when the holsters aren't falling apart.


----------



## DaddyCool (Sep 3, 2007)

Have to agree FliGuyRyan. The stock Fenix holsters hold the flashlight very fixated, sometimes it is even hard to press that light in (not out). Never happend to me and unlikely it will occur that my Fenix will slip out of that stock holster. Only crappy thing is the stock lanyard. That makes me really feel unsafe :shakehead

[Constraint: No durability tested]


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Illumination said:


> Please calm down...I have already conceded (post 14) that most people prefer (or are at least ok with) the open top holsters.
> 
> That said, the same holster with a top flap would clearly better prevent a light from falling out than the same holster without the flap. I would prefer to pay the extra 50 cents and carry the extra 10 grams to have faith that the light absolutely won't come out.
> 
> ...



Illumination,

I apologize for not making it clear that I wasn't breeding contempt for you or anything, lol, I was just making my point clear. I apologize if that seemed to attack you (wasn't meant to) :thinking:.

Anyhow, my point was in essence, was to ask you if you had ever had trouble with one falling out. Now that you have said you haven't, it clears it up a little, and good luck with your holster endeavors.

Ryan


----------



## Illumination (Sep 3, 2007)

no offense taken. thanks.

it gives me comfort that if you can jump out of a helicopter without your light falling out, i'm unlikely to lose one jumping over a tree stump!


----------



## LowBat (Sep 3, 2007)

Illumination said:


> Boy I am outnumbered! I guess Fenix did their market research! People do seem to prefer the open tops.
> 
> I guess I should just look for a Ripoffs BL or CO 137...I think that is the right size.


I was one of the guys who wrote to Fenix and suggested they switch to the current holster style. The previous flap models were just too junky in my opinion.

Yes you are correct the Ripoffs CO-137 will work for single AA Fenix models. It fits the older L1P about right once you break it in. The newer and slightly longer L1D will still fit, but the velcro flap won't fully mate with the velcro on the body of the holster.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll admit the holster that came with my Fenix L1P leaves the light a bit loose... but only if I was turning somersaults or hanging upside down. 

My L2D CE holster fits the light VERY snugly - so snugly you really have to press *hard* to insert or extract the light from the holster.


----------



## TCW 60 (Sep 3, 2007)

DaddyCool said:


> Only crappy thing is the stock lanyard. That makes me really feel unsafe :shakehead
> [Constraint: No durability tested]



From Lighthound I got one of the small splitrings. With a piece of paracord and a " Lanyard Cord Lock Round 2 Hole" I made a nice lanyard, that provide falling down the flashlight out of my hands. You can fix the light with the cord to the ring of the holster.


----------



## PegAir (Sep 3, 2007)

Illumination, 

Its possible you got a bad case? If you hold your case upside down by the belt loop and shake does your light fall out? Mine doesn't . the elastic is soo tight I actually have a bit of difficulty getting the head into it, but once done it slips in the rest of the way nicely.

If your's is too loose contact your re-seller (4-7's perhaps?).


----------



## Illumination (Sep 3, 2007)

PegAir said:


> Illumination,
> 
> Its possible you got a bad case? If you hold your case upside down by the belt loop and shake does your light fall out? Mine doesn't . the elastic is soo tight I actually have a bit of difficulty getting the head into it, but once done it slips in the rest of the way nicely.
> 
> If your's is too loose contact your re-seller (4-7's perhaps?).



Thanks. I don't think I got a bad one. It works reasonably well; I guess I am just paranoid.

On that note, I did once buy for an extra Fenix body an AA Ultrafire holster of similar design from Kaidomain. That was junk; I wouldn't trust that to hold anything. The Fenix holsters are ok; I just would prefer the added security of the flap.


----------



## mad212 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there an aftermarket kydex holster avail in the us?


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 11, 2007)

mad212 said:


> Is there an aftermarket kydex holster avail in the us?



Lighthound has 5 listed when I searched with 'kydex' . Not sure if they fit Fenixes though. Look like they could. They'll respond to an email inquiry in a day or two if you want to be sure.


----------



## mad212 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply I will email them tonight!

Long time lurker here with a p2d/l1d/l2d, and looking to upgrade to some q5 bins shortly!


----------



## Delij (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought an aftermarket holster for my Razor cell phone. Design is very much like the Fenix (no flap) holster. Only difference is that the phone DID fall out a few times. This is because the holster swivels, whereas the Fenix holster does not.

My solution was to sew a small strip (hooks) of Velcro from the back of the holster just long enough to reach across the top and make a flap. I also sewed a small patch of the 'loops" on the front of the holster for the strip of "hooks" to latch onto.

Problem solved.

I haven't felt the need for this thus far on my Fenix holster (or Ultrafire - essentially the same type holster, just longer, for the C3), but if my day to day activities were more likely to shake the light loose, I'd give that a try.

Peace,
D.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 26, 2007)

IIRC the sticky back on the velcro pads did not stay stuck to the early flap style holsters. There were some complaints and FENiX changed the design to the friction fit open top holsters.


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the current Fenix holsters. Its nice to be able to whip out the light quickly and not bother with a flap getting in the way. I don't think the light would fall out even if I were hanging upside down.


----------



## cat (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the Fenix holsters, I think it's an excellent design. I don't like those nylon taffeta /pseudo cordura pouches with the ribbon/tape edge. But I do want a small flap. (_Not_ a flap all the way down the pouch with velcro all the way to make a big noise.) I'm going to make one, when I get around to it. Get some webbing the right width, sew it on, and get some of those 3M Velcro round or square spots to fasten it with. I wish fenix-store would get more of the holsters so I could get spares.


----------



## Delij (Oct 26, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> IIRC the sticky back on the velcro pads did not stay stuck to the early flap style holsters. There were some complaints and FENiX changed the design to the friction fit open top holsters.


 
They were stuck on? LOL...no wonder they changed their design. I sewed them on my cell phone holder - never occurred to me to use the sticky backing of the Velcro.

But as I said, I've had no problems with the elastic design for the lights....the phone came out because the holder was on a swivel - the holsters for the lights are not.

D.


----------



## Greptile (Oct 26, 2007)

Perhaps it's a quality control issue. 

My P2D will fall out of its holster easily. I discovered this the first time I tried to put my pants on while it was on the belt...

*thunk*

It could have been the last time I ever saw that flashlight. 

It's not exactly jumping out of planes or hanging from trees, but I do have occasion to drop trou, and when I do I don't want to lose my flashlight. It's nice to hear that others are not having this problem.


It would still help a great deal with retention all around if the body of the light had some solid knurling on it. I think that's something which most users would like to see, but it might increase the cost too much.


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have a L2x and want a flap holster, maglite makes one for minimag, it's $4 or so.


----------



## GerryL (Oct 28, 2007)

I prefer a 'flap-less' holster at work for fast access, but I had trouble with my light sometimes falling out once the holster was worn in (only when leaning over equipment, partly upside down, or when it got caught sitting in a vehicle). I fixed this by putting a very snug o-ring over the holster near the top; I've been really happy with the results. The o-ring puts the squeeze on the light and keeps it in no matter what. Still easy to remove and replace though.
-Gerry


----------



## cat (Oct 28, 2007)

Greptile said:


> Perhaps it's a quality control issue.
> 
> My P2D will fall out of its holster easily.



You could call it that, but all it takes is a variation of about 0.5mm in where the elastic is stitched to the webbing. My P1D is a bit loose but my P3D is fine. ...Maybe it's just the extra length of the P3D - but I don't think so. It s doesn't matter to me because my P1D stays in a jacket pocket, anyway.


----------



## KuoH (Oct 28, 2007)

The pads on my old Fexin flap holsters were sewn on, I wonder where he got the sticky ones. KuoH


Delij said:


> They were stuck on?


----------



## KuoH (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm honestly not phased at all about the extra half second it takes me to open the flap and pull out my L1D. I'd much rather do that every time than to have even one time when I reach down and find that there is nothing in the holster. KuoH


GerryL said:


> I prefer a 'flap-less' holster at work for fast access, but I had trouble with my light sometimes falling out once the holster was worn in (only when leaning over equipment, partly upside down, or when it got caught sitting in a vehicle).


----------



## Buck91 (Jun 25, 2008)

I, too, wish the fenix holster had a flat. I'm an avid bike commuter and I like to do a lot of recreational riding at night, both on and off road (just more peaceful). My L1T with 14500 cell is a supurb back up light and I often carry it on my belt in the stock holster.

So far, its been fine but with all the commotion of biking (especially at my pace and style) I could see it coming out.





that said, at least it doesnt swivel like all these cell phone cases!


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 25, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Speaking of clips.... the River Rock 1 watt, 1AA model (Made by Nuwai for RR) clearly shows that it would be no problem to put a wrap-around clip on a Fenix light. This is blatantly obvious when you look at the light. I can tell you from experience that Nuwai wrap-around clips work very well.



I agree, Monocrom. I don't like holsters, which is why I carry my P3D with that clip. I also plan on using that clip on the Nitecore EX10 when I get it.

BTW, John at River Rock told me that he will offer accessories, including clips, through his site soon, so stay tuned! http://riverrockdesigns.com/


----------



## h_nu (Jun 27, 2008)

I just use a lobster claw clip and the split ring to fasten the light to the D ring at the top of the holster. If I didn't have that I might prefer a flap with a snap or fastex clip. A lanyard to fasten to a belt is an option too. I guess it depends on whether or not you are a belt and suspenders type.

At least the holster doesn't fray as quickly and badly as my QIII holster did.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a couple of these:
http://www.defensedevices.com/holster-x1-inova.html
and they are well made and fit my single cell lights well including the Fenix L1T V2 and P2D Q5.


----------



## lronchef (Jun 28, 2008)

I wear my P3D holster everywhere proudly and I use it alot...work, church, meetings, everywhere in between. THe holster is perfect without a flap or snap or lock. It's snug, can crawl with me under desks to build out workstations and such. Love it.

I even cut a decent sized hole on the bottom of the holster and used a flame to laminate the nylon nicely...and that is so if I need light walking on a path while keeping my hands free..i can turn on the light in my holster on my belt and light my path and anyone behind or in front of me. Quite ingenious if I do say so myself!


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 28, 2008)

lronchef said:


> I wear my P3D holster everywhere proudly and I use it alot...work, church, meetings, everywhere in between. THe holster is perfect without a flap or snap or lock. It's snug, can crawl with me under desks to build out workstations and such. Love it.
> 
> I even cut a decent sized hole on the bottom of the holster and used a flame to laminate the nylon nicely...and that is so if I need light walking on a path while keeping my hands free..i can turn on the light in my holster on my belt and light my path and anyone behind or in front of me. Quite ingenious if I do say so myself!


 

Hey that's a good idea.:twothumbs


----------



## Tomcat! (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to work EDC an SF E2e with one of their flap holsters. It was okay in use but I was slightly niggled by having to move the flap out of the way and hold it before drawing the light. When I upgraded the light and stuck a KL4 head on, I suddenly realized the big drawback of a flap. If the flap is made for a particular light and you go and customise it, the holster may not be able to cope. In this case the flap and body velcro wouldn't meet up, so the flap was useless. When I eventually stopped EDCing the Surefire in favour of a P3D for work I really appreciated the slim profile of the light and holster for work, the open top holster is a definite plus. 

As far as wear goes, I've been using the same holster now for two years, five days a week on my belt, with three different P3D versions, drawing the light at least 20 times a day, and it does the job really well. I never worry about it falling out (but then I don't jump out of helicopters, just crawl under tables [a desk commando?!]). The colour has changed a bit in places from jet black to dark grey, but I haven't noticed any fraying or slackening of the elastic. If I was an outdoors type and carried my light on my ruck sack straps or webbing all the time I might consider a flap holster purely for peace of mind, but so far the Fenix holsters have done the job nicely.

I use a spare P1D holster to belt EDC a Leatherman Squirt and it's really well protected. The Squirt is a tad short so to aid extraction I've added a loop of thin paracord to the Squirt's split ring so I can hook it out with one finger and it works a treat. 
I hate having left over stuff going to waste!


----------

